# MX 3000 Editor Version?....Help??



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I obtained a copy of the URC MX 3000 Editor software through URC a few years ago. I was under the impression that it was the updatable version ( As outlined by the EULA that URC sent me and I signed ). When I first installed the software I was able to update it. 

Time has gone by and I want to create a new look for my remote and I went to update the software and I got the message "this software was already updated". Does anyone know the current version numbers??? Mine are listed below. I assume the "2008" is the year of the last update. But you know what happens when you u me............

My numbers

Editor Version. 1.40.012
Emulator Version. 2.23.2008.4241
IRDB Version. 2.07
Manager Version. 1.0.2008.7031

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not know what the current version number is, but I do know that Universal has it listed as "Legacy" software now, so it is no longer being updated. 

I assume the MX-3000 is no longer being produced and thus they no longer intend to continue any improvements or updates to its software.


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awe. That is mighty disappointing!!!!!! Thanks for the info. I LOVE the remote. ???


----------

